# Any doctors or nurses on board?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

We have an 18-year-old daughter who developed a 99+ degree fever last night and went to bed exhausted. By midmorning today her fever was 101. (She received her flu vaccine about a month ago). Her symptoms seem to more closely resemble flu versus a cold. She has all-over body aches and pains, generalized ill feeling, fever reduced less than a degree on Advil, chills/sweats, only minimal congestion, and absolutely no sore throat. Also, rather sudden onset last night. Not unusual, I know, although sad because she has finals next week.

*THEN*....a half hour ago she woke up after sleeping for over an hour and immediately had to get sick to her stomach. I'm confused, because I thought nausea/vomiting were rare symptoms of flu (except in children), certainly aren't symptoms of the common cold, and she doesn't have the "typical" stomach virus-type of illness.

What do you think...is this normal? I've never seen both (vomiting and influenza/cold) before. I'm heartbroken. Hate it when the kids get sick.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sorry about your daughter.  Bad time re finals.  In August '81 (never totally forget this) after work on a Friday, I got sick.  I guess it didn't take long to develop a high fever -- eventually 104.5!  And before long vomiting.  A sip of water would send me running to the bathroom.  With the high fever and nothing staying down, I became dehydrated.  After about 48 hours (Sunday afternoon), mom took me to hospital emergency.  Of course I got fluids for dehydration with, I suppose, some kind of meds for nausea.  At some point I got some aspirin in me.  Temp came down and I felt much better.  Slept well for a few hours.  When I woke up, temperature was right back up again.  I think I remember a doc saying it was a virus and pretty much had to ride it out.  So I was out of work for a week.  Started on a Friday evening and I went back to work a week plus later on Monday.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, Sandpiper    I didn't think I'd find anyone on the boards...most would be reading this evening.  I really appreciate your reply.

Your temp got really high.  You must have felt miserable....it's no wonder you remember it to this day!

She's sleeping now and I hope she has a good night.  Before she got sick to her stomach, I felt my stomach was a bit "off," and so I hope I stay well so I can take care of her.  

I used to always wonder why my Mom would say she wanted to "be sick instead of us" when we were kids; well I definitely understand why now.  Let's hope she sleeps throughout the night. 

Thanks


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry she is sick.  At least she has the weekend to recover before exams.  I have always had stomach issues when I've had the flu. 

Here's a page for you...Flu Facts
www.flufacts.com/symptoms/default.aspx


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Sebat...thanks for the good wishes and link.  I did see where vomiting/diarrhea was more common in children, but since none of my children have ever had the two combined it seemed odd to me initially.  Viruses have so many mutations that anything is possible.  What a miserable constellation of symptoms.  It's bad enough to have a high fever....I sure hope she doesn't get sick to her stomach again.  I can see now that it's not so unusual from what you've said.  Thanks for your note.  She's still sleeping, and I hope when she wakes us she doesn't get sick to her stomach.  That would be promising.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The high temp is what I remember the most.  I think I was kind of delirious -- maybe?  Job at the time involved a lot of numbers.  I remember dreams of an endless tape of figures coming out of an adding machine and also endless columns of figures on green columnar pads.  Endless . . . .  Really a little delirium.


----------



## Doc Rhubarb (Nov 15, 2008)

So sorry to hear that your daughter is so ill.  I agree that it sounds viral.  Unfortunately,  nothing you can do but ride it out.  Just try to keep her hydrated and keep her temp in check.  If her temp gets to 104 seek medical attention ASAP.

Best wishes, and hope all is well.  DR

I should also add that "Doc Rhubarb"  is just a silly name.  I am not a doctor, just an over educated biology nerd.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Doc Rhubard...anyone "overly educated" in biology isn't a nerd!  Our daughter's in AP Biology and loves it.

I agree it's some viral mutation.  

The best news is that she woke up from another nap and she wasn't sick to her stomach.  Her temp was still 101, but her pain reliever was wearing off.  She's only had the fever a little over a day, so hopefully it will reduce tomorrow.  I brought her upstairs to bed.  I'll be praying she sleeps through the night with no more stomach upset.  

A really good daughter, a sweet angel, smart and beautiful to boot.  We love her to pieces!

Thanks my Kindle friends.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

libro, hope she gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope you find some thing to help her out and I hope she feels better soon. Sounds an awful lot like what my best friend had. She just slept it off. Spent an entire week telling her get some sleep and dragged out of bed to go to class.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd take her to doctors or emergency room  Better to be safe than  sorry.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Libro I hope she feels better soon.

Yes, you can have GI symptoms with flu. Since she received the flu vaccine I think it is more than likely viral. As others have stated, keep her hydrated, Tylenol for fever and rest. I don't think a visit to the ER is needed at this point. I doubt she feels like the long wait that most ER's now days require for non traumatic, or cardio emergencies. I am not a doctor but I am a nurse.

Linda


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Just a quick (but big!) "thank you" to all who replied to my worrisome Mom post and the daughter with the virus.  Getting sick right before finals is one reason not to cram.  Luckily, my DD learned this lesson senior year before heading off to college.

It almost appeared to be the Norwalk virus....all the gastro symptoms, but also fever/aches/pains/chills/sweats.  Luckily she felt well enough to drag herself to school Monday and is fine as of yesterday.  Today and tomorrow are finals, so it was down to the wire!  Today's finals went very well and only one big final left tomorrow.  Thank goodness she was well in time to do her final studying.

The other family members are all healthy, although we washed our hands so much they practically became raw 

Thanks again for the moral support!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> Just a quick (but big!) "thank you" to all who replied to my worrisome Mom post and the daughter with the virus. Getting sick right before finals is one reason not to cram. Luckily, my DD learned this lesson senior year before heading off to college.
> 
> It almost appeared to be the Norwalk virus....all the gastro symptoms, but also fever/aches/pains/chills/sweats. Luckily she felt well enough to drag herself to school Monday and is fine as of yesterday. Today and tomorrow are finals, so it was down to the wire! Today's finals went very well and only one big final left tomorrow. Thank goodness she was well in time to do her final studying.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your daughter is much better libro and hope no one else in the family gets sick!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad she is on the way to recovery and the finals are going well.  Christmas break will be well deserved.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I really glad that your daughter is feeling better.


----------

